
Adsense as an Indicator - dvduval
Monitoring adsense earnings in several industries, I have to wonder how that correlates to Google&#x27;s earnings (not just Adsense but in the their SERPS).
======
dang
Can you edit the text above to add more information and make it clearer what
you're asking? The way it's currently written is obscure.

------
TechBro8615
Where are you getting the data?

